

Ask HN: A good slide-deck for HTML? - mayanksinghal

Hi,
I am a senior student in a tech institute and I will be organizing a small talk to introduce freshmen to HTML and CSS. Can someone please suggest me a good slide-deck that I can use/refer to?
======
brownday
<http://dontfeartheinternet.com> \- these are videos on the basics of HTML and
CSS.

Good luck!

------
necenzurat
<http://www.slidedeck.com/> ?

